# Richardson reacts to trade



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

link



> *This is your first chance to comment on the trade. When did you find out about the deal and what was your initial reaction?*
> I found out the deal today. Rod [Higgins], the GM from the Bobcats gave me a call and woke me up from my pregame nap. He was telling me about the deal and at first it was shocking because I hadn't been hearing any trade rumors about Phoenix. I only heard one trade rumor and it was with the Clippers. Despite the shock, I thought it was a good move for both teams.
> 
> *Now you go from a Bobcats team that has never made the playoffs and didn't really look like it was headed to the playoffs this year to a Suns team that boasts two former league MVPs in Shaquille O'Neal and Steve Nash, plus Amar'e Stoudemire. Entering into the veteran stage of your career, what can you say about the opportunity to team with players like that?*
> ...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Seems like a good guy to me. Looks like from his comments there is a slim chance he plays fridays game. He will probably be with the team though, getting to know everyone. I wonder who we sign as our 13th player, I have heard Damon Stoudamire...please no to him.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

We need God. Sign Pat Burke!


----------



## patburkewhat? (May 24, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> We need God. Sign Pat Burke!


amen.:clap:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I'll admit, that would be pretty cool if we got Pat back..he was the man lol. I really doubt it though. Don't hate on me for this, but what about Marbury?? Might be waived soon...if he has his head on straight can be a very good player. He is way better than Dragic, we could just send Dragic to the D league to develop.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Kekai said:


> I'll admit, that would be pretty cool if we got Pat back..he was the man lol. I really doubt it though. Don't hate on me for this, but what about Marbury?? Might be waived soon...if he has his head on straight can be a very good player. He is way better than Dragic, we could just send Dragic to the D league to develop.


IF we have a chance at Starbury, then hell yeah!


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

So let me get this straight, with Shaq in the starting line up your going to be looking like this sometime down the road?

C: Shaquille O'neal PPG: 15.4, RPG: 8.4, APG: 1.6, EFF + 18.89
PF: Amar'e Stoudamire PPG: 22.3, RPG: 8.4, APG: 1.9, EFF + 24.43
SF: Matt Barnes PPG: 12.4, RPG: 5.8, APG: 2.7, EFF + 14.50
SG: Jason Richardson PPG: 18.7, RPG: 4.10, APG: 2.6, EFF + 15.14
PG: Steve Nash PPG: 15.0, RPG: 2.9, APG: 8.0

With this as your bench?

Bench

Leandro Barbosa
Grant Hill
Robin Lopez
Jared Dudley
Alando Tucker
Goran Dragic
Louis Amundson

Seriously the more I look at this team the more I like it, all you guys really need is one defensive minded player such as a younger Bruce Bowen type with another point guard who can defend the faster point guards and keep up with the parkers of the league and your right back in there.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

If we could sign Damon Stoudemire........we would really be a scary team to face in the playoffs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^Eh, I don't know about that. Damon looked DONE with the Spurs last season. I hope there's a better option than him. But Kerr's definitely looking for a backup PG in the trade market. I wouldn't be surprised to see him deal Barbosa in some kind of deal for one and maybe another player.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I would say it's about time to part ways with Barbosa....I thought he could potentially be the future point guard of this team, but I really don't see him changing anytime soon.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, Kerr's never been a big fan of Barbosa, and views him as a 2. He tried very hard to get rid of him (and Diaw) this summer. That proposed Portland deal for Frye/Webster, it included just a 2nd rd pick, not a 1st as originally reported.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I wouldn't be surprised to see Barbosa gone either. I think Raja was one of his best friends too, and that little clique the suns had is slowly disappearing. I watched a video on suns.com and it was of LB's birthday and Raja brought him a cake, and was singing to him. I think he looked up to Raja. If we do trade him, hopefully we can get some value for him. No more BS trades.

And to Damon Stoudamire, just say no. He looked done last year with the Spurs. I read that the Suns have 0 interest in Marbury so that is a negative right now. What about that *** Smush Parker? hahah.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

lol Starbury, we would have so much talent right there. I think that if he is bought out, Marbury has a chance to become a valuable asset on a playoff team. Not sure about how you can mould together all this talent + Stephon, but it's definitely make or break. I think barbosa will always be the combo-scoring guard coming off the bench as long as he stays in PHX. Don't know what useful player you can get in a trade, but it won't hurt to explore that avenue for a veteran defensive PG. 

Heres to our team, get pumped up again boys, we have lots of work left to do!:clap:


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Seuss said:


> I would say it's about time to part ways with Barbosa....I thought he could potentially be the future point guard of this team, but I really don't see him changing anytime soon.


I dunno, he's been looking much more controlled since his brother came back into the mix to coach him. Dan D'Antoni pretty much didn't know how to coach him. I think Barbosa is going to look MUCH better by the end of the season. He may make that leap we've all been waiting for the past two years to a full fledged scorer. 

I agree that he isn't a PG, but he IS a $5mil/year player who can shoot, drive, and make some plays on the defensive end. His contract is too cheap for what he gives the Suns.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> I dunno, he's been looking much more controlled since his brother came back into the mix to coach him. Dan D'Antoni pretty much didn't know how to coach him. I think Barbosa is going to look MUCH better by the end of the season. He may make that leap we've all been waiting for the past two years to a full fledged scorer.
> 
> I agree that he isn't a PG, but he IS a $5mil/year player who can shoot, drive, and make some plays on the defensive end. His contract is too cheap for what he gives the Suns.


Saying this at the perfect time where he looked great vs Portland. I was a big Barbosa hater before but now I have grown to like him. He doesn't really just put his head down and drive to the basket putting up wild shots anymore but I think he is finally beginning to learn his role on the team. It is too bad he can't get more minutes though. He needs AT LEAST 20 minutes a game None of this 17 minutes bull****, Porter.


----------

